# FTP geht nicht



## R3FL3xXx (19. Okt. 2012)

Hallo, ich habe ein problem mit pure-ftpd:

wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen kommt:
Antwort:	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Antwort:	220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
Antwort:	220-Local time is now 16:44. Server port: 21.
Antwort:	220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Antwort:	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Antwort:	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Befehl:	USER teklab
Antwort:	331 User teklab OK. Password required
Befehl:	PASS ********
Antwort:	530 Login authentication failed
Fehler:	Kritischer Fehler
Fehler:	Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen



in der auth.log steht:

Oct 19 16:44:18 lvps62-112-144-** pure-ftpd: pam_unix(pure-ftpd:auth): check pass; user unknown
Oct 19 16:44:18 lvps62-112-144-** pure-ftpd: pam_unix(pure-ftpd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pure-ftpd ruser=teklab rhost=ip-88-153-108-***.unitymediagroup.de 


kontrolliert habe ich alles:  passwort vom ispconfig mysql user (passwort was in mysql steht verglichen mit mysql.conf von pureftpd)

user stimmen und so wie es jetzt ist hatte es auch mal geklappt

leider hatte teklab proftpd installiert... das habe ich aber wieder deinatlliert und pure neu installeirt

bitte um hilfe


----------



## R3FL3xXx (22. Okt. 2012)

so also das problem habe ich gefixt:

aber nun habe ich ein anderes:

ich wollte proftpd satt purw-ftpd nutzen nun habe ich das gegeogelt und hier bei euch was gefunden

nach den tutorial habe ich versucht proftpd hin zu bekommen doch:

wenn ich ftp user erstelle und mich damit einlogge failt der

proftpd logs sagt:

Oct 22 18:07:59 lvps62-112-144 proftpd[1757] lvps62-112- (dslb): FTP session opened.
Oct 22 18:08:01 lvps62-112-144 proftpd[1757] lvps62-112-144 (dslb): Preparing to chroot to directory '/var/www/clients/client4/web15'
Oct 22 18:08:01 lvps62-112 proftpd[1757] lvps62-112- (dslb): FTP session closed.

filezilla sagt:

Status:	Auflösen der IP-Adresse für ggc-cl
Status:	Verbinde mit 62.112.:21...
Status:	Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:	220 ProFTPD 1.3.3a Server (GGC-Root FTP Server) [::ffff:62.112]
Befehl:	USER r3fl3xxxbla
Antwort:	331 Password required for rbla
Befehl:	PASS ********
Antwort:	230 User rbla logged in
Befehl:	SYST


*nicht wundern wenn das verschiedenen user stehen alle gehen nicht*

auth.log sagt;

Oct 22 18:07:59 lvps62-112- proftpd: pam_unix(proftpd:auth): check pass; user unknown
Oct 22 18:07:59 lvps62-112- proftpd: pam_unix(proftpd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/ftpd1757 ruser=idefixjm rhost=.arcor-ip.net




debug modus sagt:


- mod_sql/4.2.5: unrecoverable backend error: (1146) Table 'dbispconfig.ftpuser' doesn't exist


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2012)

> ich wollte proftpd satt purw-ftpd nutzen nun habe ich das gegeogelt und hier bei euch was gefunden


Kann ich nur sehr von abraten, proftpd bringt Dir keine Vorteile und wird nicht von ISPConfig unterstützt und Durch die Änderungen die Du an ISPConfig durchgeführt hats verlierst Du die Möglichkeit ISPConfig in Zukunft sauber zu aktualisieren.


----------



## R3FL3xXx (23. Okt. 2012)

kann mir wer sein inhalt von der datei:

/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf


bitte geben


danke!


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2012)

Die Datei findest Du im ispconfig tar.gz unter install/tpl/pureftpd_mysql.conf.master. Musst Nur die Platzhalter für Passwort, host und user erstezen, also:

{mysql_server_ip} => 127.0.0.1
{mysql_server_ispconfig_user} => ispconfig
{mysql_server_ispconfig_password} => Passwortd es Users ispconfig, findest Du z.B. in der config.inc.php datei von ispconfig
{mysql_server_database} => dbispconfig

und wenn es ein openvz server ist, dann schau mal in die ISPConfig FAQ zu dem Thema:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...irtual-machines-without-capabilities-enabled/




```
##############################################
#                                            #
# Sample Pure-FTPd Mysql configuration file. #
# See README.MySQL for explanations.         #
#                                            #
##############################################


# Optional : MySQL server name or IP. Don't define this for unix sockets.

MYSQLServer     {mysql_server_ip}


# Optional : MySQL port. Don't define this if a local unix socket is used.

# MYSQLPort       3306


# Optional : define the location of mysql.sock if the server runs on this host.

# MYSQLSocket      /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock


# Mandatory : user to bind the server as.

MYSQLUser       {mysql_server_ispconfig_user}


# Mandatory : user password. You must have a password.

MYSQLPassword   {mysql_server_ispconfig_password}


# Mandatory : database to open.

MYSQLDatabase   {mysql_server_database}


# Mandatory : how passwords are stored
# Valid values are : "cleartext", "crypt", "md5" and "password"
# ("password" = MySQL password() function)
# You can also use "any" to try "crypt", "md5" *and* "password"

MYSQLCrypt      crypt


# In the following directives, parts of the strings are replaced at
# run-time before performing queries :
#
# \L is replaced by the login of the user trying to authenticate.
# \I is replaced by the IP address the user connected to.
# \P is replaced by the port number the user connected to.
# \R is replaced by the IP address the user connected from.
# \D is replaced by the remote IP address, as a long decimal number.
#
# Very complex queries can be performed using these substitution strings,
# especially for virtual hosting.


# Query to execute in order to fetch the password

MYSQLGetPW      SELECT password FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND username="\L"


# Query to execute in order to fetch the system user name or uid

MYSQLGetUID     SELECT uid FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND username="\L"


# Optional : default UID - if set this overrides MYSQLGetUID

#MYSQLDefaultUID 1000


# Query to execute in order to fetch the system user group or gid

MYSQLGetGID     SELECT gid FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND username="\L"


# Optional : default GID - if set this overrides MYSQLGetGID

#MYSQLDefaultGID 1000


# Query to execute in order to fetch the home directory

MYSQLGetDir     SELECT dir FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND username="\L"


# Optional : query to get the maximal number of files 
# Pure-FTPd must have been compiled with virtual quotas support.

MySQLGetQTAFS  SELECT quota_files FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND quota_files != '-1' AND username="\L"


# Optional : query to get the maximal disk usage (virtual quotas)
# The number should be in Megabytes.
# Pure-FTPd must have been compiled with virtual quotas support.

MySQLGetQTASZ  SELECT quota_size FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND quota_size != '-1' AND username="\L"


# Optional : ratios. The server has to be compiled with ratio support.

MySQLGetRatioUL SELECT ul_ratio FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND ul_ratio != '-1' AND username="\L"
MySQLGetRatioDL SELECT dl_ratio FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND dl_ratio != '-1' AND username="\L"


# Optional : bandwidth throttling.
# The server has to be compiled with throttling support.
# Values are in KB/s .

MySQLGetBandwidthUL SELECT ul_bandwidth FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND ul_bandwidth != '-1' AND username="\L"
MySQLGetBandwidthDL SELECT dl_bandwidth FROM ftp_user WHERE active = 'y' AND server_id = '{server_id}' AND dl_bandwidth != '-1' AND username="\L"

# Enable ~ expansion. NEVER ENABLE THIS BLINDLY UNLESS :
# 1) You know what you are doing.
# 2) Real and virtual users match.

# MySQLForceTildeExpansion 1


# If you upgraded your tables to transactionnal tables (Gemini,
# BerkeleyDB, Innobase...), you can enable SQL transactions to
# avoid races. Leave this commented if you are using the
# traditionnal MyIsam databases or old (< 3.23.x) MySQL versions.

MySQLTransactions On
```


----------



## R3FL3xXx (24. Okt. 2012)

okay danke

habe dann auch nochmal update durchgefühtrt und seit dem geht pure-ftpd wieder komplett

 problem gelöst!


----------

